# How to install .tar.gz and .tar.bz2 files on Ubuntu Linux?



## barneystinson83 (Aug 19, 2010)

I downloaded some applications with the extensions .tar.gz and .tar.bz2 on windows and transferred them to another computer running Ubuntu Linux 10.04 using a flash drive. How to install the applications?

Note: I don't have internet on the computer running Ubuntu.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to the world of linux. First you are going to want to copy the files to a folder on your linux computer, where ever you want to keep them. 

Installing .tar.gz files

Open a Terminal window, go to Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal

cd to the directory that you have stored the files in

Type the following command: tar -xvf file_name.tar.gz --this will unpack all the files
that are stored in the file.

You might see some error messages after this step. This means that you are missing some pakages and need to install them before you program will work.

Wait for another command prompt.

Type make -- this will make all the files into an installable package.

Type sudo make install -- this will install the package for you for the program.

 Installing a tar.bz2 file

Open a Terminal window, go to Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal

cd to the directory that you have stored the files in

Type the following command: tar -zxvf file_name.tar.bz2 -- this will unpack all the files that are stored in the file.

You might see some error messages after this step. This means that you are missing some packages and need to install them before your program will work.

Wait for another command prompt.

Type make -- this will make all the files into an installable package.

Type sudo make install -- this will install the package for you for the program

See if this makes sense and we can answer any questions that you may have.

Cheers!


----------

